# Fights as a kid



## K4223 (1 mo ago)

Even though im a man I’ve never been in a fight ever in my life. Not even as kid or preteen at the ages of 8-12. Im wondering if there are any other men that never got in a fight as a kid or not? For those that did get in a fight as a preteen at ages 8-12 do you remember any of your fights you got into at those ages? What was it like to be in the fights? Did they happen at school or at home or at a friends house? Did your parents punish you for fighting Or just lecture you about why you shouldn’t fight?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

K4223 said:


> What was the adrenaline rush you got during a fight at 8 or 9 or 10 years old like? How long did the rush last? Did it make you feel like time slowed down? When did you usually start to feel the adrenaline rush? Did you start to feel it when you were still only arguing? Or not till you got in each other’s faces?


Adrenaline rushes are stressful, intense, I never enjoyed it. Not sure if time slowed down or sped up, it becomes a blur, I don't have much recollection after of what happens.
For me it normally triggers after I take some decent hits. The first time I ever experienced it was when I was punched in the face.

 Hmmm now that I think about it. I think if you really want to know, get a friend to punch you in the face.






I know I posted this on the other thread but it's really the only way to answer your question.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Yeah I’ve been in a few. In the 8-12 range it’s just more build up with not many punches actually being thrown and wrestling on the ground being more of the norm. In the teen years it got more serious with real punches and facial damage. My parents only had one rule about fights… never swing first and I’ve always followed it. I’m pretty scrappy but fighting is for youngsters and I’m way past that.


----------



## K4223 (1 mo ago)

Mr.Married said:


> Yeah I’ve been in a few. In the 8-12 range it’s just more build up with not many punches actually being thrown and wrestling on the ground being more of the norm. In the teen years it got more serious with real punches and facial damage. My parents only had one rule about fights… never swing first and I’ve always followed it. I’m pretty scrappy but fighting is for youngsters and I’m way past that.


Oh cool Mr.Married did you get into multiple scraps at each age? like 4-5 fights when you were 8 years old? And another 4-5 fights when you were 9 years old? Did you ever throw the 1st punch? Did your parents ever break up fights you got into? At those ages?


----------



## K4223 (1 mo ago)

K4223 said:


> Oh cool Mr.Married did you get into multiple scraps at each age? like 4-5 fights when you were 8 years old? And another 4-5 fights when you were 9 years old? Did you ever throw the 1st punch? Did your parents ever break up fights you got into? At those ages?


Did your fights usually start with the pre fight pushing and shoving each other before the actual fight?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

No I only got into 4 or 5 fights in the first age range and 6 or 7 in the second. My parents never broke any of it up as they were never around. In the first age range most were in the woods or big field next door. In the second age range they were at school except for a few at Mardi Gras parades. Usually some pushing and load voice BS before each one. I did however get sucker punched one time out of the blue


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

I got in some fights when I was in that preteen age, but only maybe 3 or 4.

I wasn't an instigator and I was fairly intimidating at that age, so not many people picked on me or pushed their luck. Meaning that I was invited "out back" at the school a few times but the opponent never showed, stuff like that.

Parents were disconnected and didn't know about most of it.
My guidance as a kid was to not start anything but stand up for myself when needed.

I wasn't an angry kid looking to fight all the time like some of those I knew.

As a young adult I was in the military, law enforcement, so yea. There's that.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

K4223 said:


> Even though im a man I’ve never been in a fight ever in my life. Not even as kid or preteen at the ages of 8-12. Im wondering if there are any other men that never got in a fight as a kid or not? For those that did get in a fight as a preteen at ages 8-12 do you remember any of your fights you got into at those ages? What was it like to be in the fights? Did they happen at school or at home or at a friends house? Did your parents punish you for fighting Or just lecture you about why you shouldn’t fight?


Back in the Jurassic period when I was 11 years old at school, a boy known to be a bully was beating up my 10 year old male cousin who also went to the same school.
On seeing this I grabbed the bully and beat him up. Now wish I`d not bothered because when my cousin grew up he become a complete a/hole, but that`s another story. 
Besides that, like you I`ve never been in a fight and I`m in my 60s now.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

I've been in several fights as a child, even got my ass kicked a couple times. From 8 to 12 I was probably in 6-8 fights. I had a few during my teen years too. Can't really remember them all. Only one was at school on the playground. All others were after school or in my neighborhood. I grew up in a very poor intercity area where fights were almost a daily occurrence. Either in one and watching one. 

In the 8 to 12 age range fights there was probably only 2 or 3 true punches thrown. Then it usually devolved into a wrestling match on the ground. There was definitely a huge adrenaline rush. The only fight my parents knew about was the one at school and that was in 2nd grade. I can't remember any of the discussion that came from that instance. I am somewhat ashamed to say that I instigated most of the fights in that 8-12 age range. I was a bit of a bully and made fun of a lot of the kids that were different in some way. Not my finest moments and one regret of things I wish I could have done differently. 

In my defense my school felt a bit like "kill or be killed". You were either the aggressor or the victim, not much in between. I clearly remember an incident from 2nd grade. In the classroom there were two kids that had been constantly screwing with each other. It came to a head one day when one of them was standing at the front of the room and the other kid took a full on run from the back of the class and drop kicked the kid as he stood next to the teacher's desk. An ambulance had to be called. It was intense. We never saw the kid that did the drop kick again. I also was good friends with a kid till he was 13 or 14. At 16 he was convicted of murder. He and a friend beheaded a man when they found him at home during a burglary. So, yeah, that was the kind of environment I grew up in and that barely scratches the surface. No big surprise that once I was mature enough see it all for what it was I made the call to marry my wife and got the hell out of there.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm guessing you're not going to get a friend to punch you in the face? 😅


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

There is a whole spectrum of fights. From totally playing around, to full on last man standing. 

Once at about 10 years old I got into a boxing match with gloves, with my buddy. Full rules. He kicked my butt and I think I ended up crying a couple of times. I'd say it was kind of good for me. A couple of other times a kid in the neighborhood tried to fight me. Were were frenemies. Once I got fed up and clocked him right in the temple and he flew back. He got up right away and played it off by saying, "And we have a champion!!" 

Countless full on wrestling with people, where one of us would cry uncle.

A couple of other times where I took a swing during a group fight.

That's about it.


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

I was the only non-white kid in my school district growing up. As a result, I've never thrown a punch in my life. My parents made sure I knew I'd probably be the one in trouble if I did. I've had to take a few and not throw back, and one time, I got in trouble for that anyway. After a kid punched me, I took him to ground and just held him there until the ref could get there and I got kicked out along with him.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Gabriel said:


> There is a whole spectrum of fights. From totally playing around, to full on last man standing.
> 
> Once at about 10 years old I got into a boxing match with gloves, with my buddy. Full rules. He kicked my butt and I think I ended up crying a couple of times. I'd say it was kind of good for me. A couple of other times a kid in the neighborhood tried to fight me. Were were frenemies. Once I got fed up and clocked him right in the temple and he flew back. He got up right away and played it off by saying, "And we have a champion!!"
> 
> ...


Kid fights are just kittens playing 😊


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Zedd said:


> I *was the only non-white kid in my school district growing up. As a result, I've never thrown a punch in my life. My parents made sure I knew I'd probably be the one in trouble if I did. * I've had to take a few and not throw back, and one time, I got in trouble for that anyway. After a kid punched me, I took him to ground and just held him there until the ref could get there and I got kicked out along with him.


Really? I was one of few non-white kids in elementary and started fighting immediately 😅

Parents beat the crap outta me too lol


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Why your fascination @K4223 ?


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

RandomDude said:


> Really? I was one of few non-white kids in elementary and started fighting immediately 😅
> 
> Parents beat the crap outta me too lol


I certainly had issues with my father as well, but that was more alcoholism related than anything. But no, no fighting for me. It was mostly a "turn the other cheek and keep your nose clean, you'll be the one thrown in front of the bus if anything goes wrong" kind of philosophy. It wasn't always easy, but in the end, has probably made me a better person in the long run.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

I had way too many fights, even as an adult in my 30s (last time I got in a fight). I do remember some of the fights. What I remember the most was when after one fight at school I got home with a torn shirt. My father upon seeing it asked what happened, I told him about the fight. His response was if you ever come home crying and beat up, I too will beat the **** of you. I always kept that in mind when getting into a fight.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ConanHub said:


> Why your fascination @K4223 ?


I reckon he just needs a friendly and very loving punch in the face 😃

Like popping a cherry hehe 🍒 😊😅


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> I reckon he just needs a friendly and very loving punch in the face 😃
> 
> Like popping a cherry hehe 🍒 😊😅


If that's the case, he can come to Texas and I'll give him some ring time and a few pointers.😉


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Zedd said:


> I certainly had issues with my father as well, but that was more alcoholism related than anything. But no, no fighting for me. It was mostly a "turn the other cheek and keep your nose clean, you'll be the one thrown in front of the bus if anything goes wrong" kind of philosophy. It wasn't always easy, but in the end, has probably made me a better person in the long run.


Lol that wouldnt never work on me, I'll still be fighting. I also got beat up for other stuff, less than an A in school for instance. Every mark below an A on my record card was a whipping. Report day was when I presented it to my mother, told her how many times she has to pelt me and just weathered it.

But hey she pelted me for fun too. Probably why my whole body got conditioned naturally.



Rob_1 said:


> I had way too many fights, even as an adult in my 30s (last time I got in a fight). I do remember some of the fights. What I remember the most was when after one fight at school I got home with a torn shirt. My father upon seeing it asked what happened, I told him about the fight. His response was if you ever come home crying and beat up, I too will beat the **** of you. I always kept that in mind when getting into a fight.


Reminds of Sir Bors in that King Arthur movie
"Have you been fighting?"
"Yes daddy"
"Have you been winning?"
"Yes daddy"
"Thats my boy!"


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ConanHub said:


> If that's the case, he can come to Texas and I'll give him some ring time and a few pointers.😉


He didn't respond to my suggestion though 😅


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Unusual question. I am not really the fighting type. The first time I got bullied I came home crying to my mom, and she coldly said that if I get my a&% kicked outside, she is going to whip it again when I get home. Granted this advice given to a child can be misinterpreted. The next time a kid tried bullying me I didn't say anything back. I just punched him in the gut and knocked the wind out of him. As he lay there on the ground grasping for air I felt bad about it. We became best friends, and I learned not be as proactive when being bullied, however there were still fights here and there until about my mid teens. I just think people grow out of it.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Why your fascination @K4223 ?


Come on dude. Hello! Where's Waldo?


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

K4223 said:


> Even though im a man I’ve never been in a fight ever in my life. Not even as kid or preteen at the ages of 8-12. Im wondering if there are any other men that never got in a fight as a kid or not? For those that did get in a fight as a preteen at ages 8-12 do you remember any of your fights you got into at those ages? What was it like to be in the fights? Did they happen at school or at home or at a friends house? Did your parents punish you for fighting Or just lecture you about why you shouldn’t fight?


So is this the art of fighting without fighting?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ConanHub said:


> Come on dude. Hello! Where's Waldo?


Maybe he did take my advice and got punched in the face 😊

Give him a few days to recover in hospital.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

K4223 said:


> Even though im a man I’ve never been in a fight ever in my life. Not even as kid or preteen at the ages of 8-12. Im wondering if there are any other men that never got in a fight as a kid or not? For those that did get in a fight as a preteen at ages 8-12 do you remember any of your fights you got into at those ages? What was it like to be in the fights? Did they happen at school or at home or at a friends house? Did your parents punish you for fighting Or just lecture you about why you shouldn’t fight?


It's hard to believe you never got into a fight as a kid, you must have a high tolerance for BS. My wife never got into a fight as well and never stole anything...very weird to me. Heck, when we were teenagers, if we spent a night on the town and couldn't find anyone to hook up with, we ended up just looking for fights and if that didn't happen, we fought each other. I got suspended from school once for fighting and I though my mom and dad would kill me, but they didn't; they were passive about the whole ordeal. My brother fought a lot as well so kind of the environment I grew up in. It's been a long time though, the last half fight I got into was when this thug gangbanger threatened my brother in Reno and we ended up stomping him out, but not really a fight, my part was just stomping on his head while my bro was on top of him. It was in the middle of the street and I remember onlookers looking at us like we were the aggressors. That was at least 10 years ago.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

K4223 said:


> Even though im a man I’ve never been in a fight ever in my life. Not even as kid or preteen at the ages of 8-12. Im wondering if there are any other men that never got in a fight as a kid or not? For those that did get in a fight as a preteen at ages 8-12 do you remember any of your fights you got into at those ages? What was it like to be in the fights? Did they happen at school or at home or at a friends house? Did your parents punish you for fighting Or just lecture you about why you shouldn’t fight?


I was one who broke up fights, been hit once.

I was the biggest kid in class. At 14 1 was 5'11" and 185 #. I was not one to fight so I was a target at times. In HS once grabbed a classmate by throat and pinned him to walk on his tip toes and stuck a finger in his face saying I did not want to hear any more **** from him. Never had another issue. He was embarrassed as I had stairwell blocked and hall full of kids waiting to go up stairs.

I also had a neighbor kid tell people if they piss me off I will blow up their car. I'm like WTH! Why? No wonder people were kind of scared of me.

My oldest when he was in grade school, had a bully that was harassing him. Spoke to the principal and they were putting together a file to expell the child from the district. He told my son due to rules, if he got in a fight, he would have to be suspended for 3 days also..."So make it worth it!"

I told him to get the kid down and put the boots to him until a teacher pulls you off.


----------

